# polar bear run on current river feb. 4th



## semojetman (Jan 30, 2012)

Im ready.
polar bear run on current river this weekend.
This is my first year but im told its usually between 15 and 20 boats.

Feb. 4th 12:00pm doniphan boatramp


----------



## bulldog (Jan 30, 2012)

I missed it last year and I told myself I'd go this year but I'll be out of town Weds-Sat. Have fun and be safe out there.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 31, 2012)

if I had a fast boat I would be out there in a heartbeat....but my little 25hp wont hang with those guys.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 31, 2012)

Im sure alot of the other boats will leave me in the dust but im atill runnin


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow,this snuck up on me this year.Not ready to make to trip. Plus the wife had surgery today and is supposed to come home tomorrow,so you know who has to bring her home. Dang,going to miss all that fun in the rain. Maybe next year for sure.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 5, 2012)

I had every intention of going, but I was on my way to STL for Monster Jam, that being said the weather sucked. Did anybody go?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 6, 2012)

I tagged along with a buddy. Left the lil blue rude at the house with it's wiring gremlin. Loose ground or a short. :x Weather wasn't bad at all. Little bit of wind and some clouds but it wasn't too bad. Around 10-11 boats showed probably around 20+ people showed.
Makes me wish summer was here even worse now.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> I tagged along with a buddy. Left the lil blue rude at the house with it's wiring gremlin. Loose ground or a short. :x Weather wasn't bad at all. Little bit of wind and some clouds but it wasn't too bad. Around 10-11 boats showed probably around 20+ people showed.
> Makes me wish summer was here even worse now.



Well good glad you guys had a decent trip. I' dying to get back in the water, come on summer.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 6, 2012)

Codeman said:


> I had every intention of going, but I was on my way to STL for Monster Jam, that being said the weather sucked. Did anybody go?



Did you see my company truck there? Big lifted Ford wrapped like my boat shooting t-shirts out of the back? Pretty good publicity. 

Glad everyone had fun at the run. Maybe next year.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah. Weather couldnt have been better.
Had fun. Unfortunately had some boat problems.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone take pictures?

I'm going to make that one of these days. First step....rebuild my jet engine. #-o


----------



## Codeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Come on down Chris, I plan to run the river all summer this year.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 8, 2012)

fender66 said:


> First step....rebuild my jet engine. #-o



you need to add that to your sig :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > First step....rebuild my jet engine. #-o
> ...



Just the fact that I have to rebuild is painful enough. I try not to remind myself too often.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 8, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



not tryin to be an @$$.. ive just seen that in your response a few times over the past few months..

Get on it!! I got a rebuild my spare 115 Merc.. its been staring at me all winter.. I know once spring gets here I wont do it..


----------



## fender66 (Feb 8, 2012)

> not tryin to be an @$$.. ive just seen that in your response a few times over the past few months..
> 
> Get on it!! I got a rebuild my spare 115 Merc.. its been staring at me all winter.. I know once spring gets here I wont do it..



Just waiting for my heads to come back. Everything else is in my garage and ready to start assembling. But...this is just one of two that have to be rebuilt. It's not my jet that's getting built first. It's the one with the least amount of damage.....unfortunately. My jet is a complete rebuild. I'm looking for a buildable 2.5 liter block right now.


----------

